# PHP installieren unter Apache 2



## dereisbaer (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie ich PHP unter Apache installiere??

Ich habe keine ahnung was für befehle man dafür benutzen muss. Beim Apache 1... habe ich es hin bekommen doch bei Version 2... find ich nichts um PHP einzubinden.

Jetzt schon mal Danke

MfG Der Eisbär


----------



## yellowpixel (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Benutz doch WAMPP2
http://www.apachefriends.org/

oder PHPTriad

da ist schon alls konfiguriert


----------



## dereisbaer (11. Juli 2003)

hmm.. ich meine das wäre möglich aber ich würde schon ganz gerne selber ihn configurieren. Und dabei lernen wie so etwas funktioniert.

MfG Der Eisbär


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juli 2003)

Wenn du dabei lernen willst, solltest du auch die entsprechenden Dokumentationen zu PHP und dem Apache 2 lesen.

Dort sollte das vernünftig beschrieben sein.


----------



## dereisbaer (11. Juli 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe, solche Komentare brauch ich nun echt nicht.

Wenn ich nicht schon in die Dokumentation von Apache und PHP geguckt hätte würde ich mich nicht hier melden.

Also wäre nett wenn mal ne vernünftige Antwort kommen würde. Danke.

MfG Der Eisbär


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juli 2003)

Ich habe eben selbst auf php.net geguckt. Du glaubst aber doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass ich dir bei deinem Ton jetzt sage, wie etwas genau vonstatten geht / wo irgendwas steht, oder ?


----------

